

NRA Shuts Down Facebook, No Tweets Since School Shooting - DotNetPete1
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/12/17/nra-shuts-down-facebook-no-tweets-since-school-shooting/

======
DotNetPete1
wow, nobody talks about this?

